# dfsg



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

FGHSD


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

That is an OOOOPS moment - glad you found it with minor damage only. What happened - broken tiedowns or did you forget them?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Shite mate thats no good, hope all is OK!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Goats and Monkeys(ies)! :shock: :shock: :shock:

I hope damage is as minimal as minimal can be. I can imagine your shock to find it gawn, missing and absent from place of fixing!

You may have to revise your pre flight check list.......No No wait! I have it. Put the blame on the 5 year old....thats right, you told him to lash it on tight, and he forgot.

I love to help......But don't be too hard on him, only dock his pocket money for a month, and get him to pay for the rudder pins! thats only fair!

Cheers, and pleased to have been helpful andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

uh oh kayak carry fail.


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

That's defiantly a heart in mouth moment. Oh well look on the bright side tell the missus its stuffed buy a new one then miraculously fix the old one and give it to your lad. :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

OOOOOhhhhAAAAAAhhhh

Maybe its Time you bought another one a bit heavier so it doesn't blow off.

Regards

Ian


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

mingle said:


> Bad luck...
> 
> As HAWKEYE3 said, maybe you need something heavier - like an AI?
> 
> ...


Don't worry Dan85's PA came to mind while on my way back to find it.

As for seeing or hearing it, I carry it on a heavy steel frame that fits on my tray so everything is back behind me....and it's dark, and there are no street lights. If it was daytime I would have clearly seen it in the rear view mirror. I'm probably not the sharpest tool in the shed at that hour of the morning either!


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't blame yourself. It sounds to me like it's a problem with Hobies.


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Bad Luck Con

I'm trying to think if I've got any spares I could send up. What is needed to be fixed/replaced?


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

LOL.............I've seen surf boards and surf skis blow off the top of cars. Amazingly they seem to survive unless run over. I've nearly forgotten to tie mine on a few times. Got 100m down the road once! Your situation is what I constantly worry about when I'm tired. 
I have metal buckles on my tie downs and have trusted them, but a mate reckons he's seen them fail. He ALWAYS ties a safety rope over the front of his, as well as the strap. Good sense really. The front strap cops the most strain. In fact you could probably get away with just a good tight front strap, and no rear strap in most cases........wouldn't recommend it though!
Thanks for posting the article........it's a most imagined nightmare to most of us other than big men in grey suits paying a visit whilst 5klm off shore.
)
Alby


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't worry mate. I almost lost a wheel coming home Sat morning. Had it off replacing the steering arm bolts and got distracted by the kids. Driving along and it didn't sound right. Pulled over and 4 of the 5 nuts were just about to fall off....


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

It takes a fair bit to bust those things, so I'd be looking for the missing one just to confirm what happened. I've been using those things for years with very little upkeep and never had an issue.


----------



## Melbit (Jun 24, 2008)

What a bugger!! I love ratchet straps, use them for everything. I had a cheap one fail like yours last year. Luckily it was only some packing rugs that got away and not a kayak. Bent in a similar way to your first picture because I think the strap was on a slight angle while I was tightening it?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Poopity poop poop poop!
I can just imagine that ball of ice in the stomach when you realized what had happened!
Glad to see the damage is not terminal!
I shall now add a front tiedown to mine!


----------



## odgers (Sep 30, 2010)

could have been worse lol, ouch


----------

